# Toro 826 Restoration Thread



## jeepguy03 (Sep 11, 2014)

This thread will document the restoration of my 1978 Toro 826. Growing up, my dad had an early 1980s Toro 724 that my grandfather had bought new shortly before he passed away. My dad used that machine for over 15 years on our long gravel driveway. I was always impressed with how durable that snow blower was, and it still started on the second pull when he sold it. It was the first snow blower I learned how to use.

I always wanted a similar one as a project, and last year I found my Toro 826. It was for sale about 30 minutes away on Craigslist, and was listed as non-running. The guy selling it was the second owner, and had tried to get it running but didn't have enough time to work on it. He probably had it for only a few months. It came with all the paperwork from the original owner, including the original purchase receipt. 

Here is what it looked like when I first bought it:




























And here is the paper work it came with:


















The machine was purchased on 11/4/1978 in Groton, CT. Also included are receipts for quarts of oil, maintenance work done, and the original dealer brochure for Toro's 1978 snow equipment line.

Here it is home in the garage, where I began fixing it up to use last winter.


----------



## jeepguy03 (Sep 11, 2014)

I pulled the bottom cover and found a huge mess of mouse nests. The machine had definitely been sitting for awhile. All of the stuff from the mouse nests had gotten tangled in the chain and gears. It was a huge pain to get all of it out and smelled terrible.


----------



## jeepguy03 (Sep 11, 2014)

Once I had it somewhat cleaned up, I worked on getting the engine running. I found that the engine had no spark. The points were corroded, and the coil looked pretty rigged up. The flywheel key was also sheared, and fell out in two pieces when I took the flywheel off.











The coil was mangled to the point where I still had no spark when I cleaned the points. The second owner (the guy I bought it from) had told me he tried to fix the coil to get it running, and I guess this is what he meant...










It was full of glue and different sized wires. Instead of trying to fix the coil, I ditched the points setup entirely and converted it over to Magnetron ignition.



















I now had nice blue spark. 

I gave the carb a quick cleaning and the 8hp Briggs started in 3 pulls. It ran okay, but the carb was so corroded inside that I kept having problems with it. I ended up finding a new carb for it on eBay, and now it runs perfect!


----------



## jeepguy03 (Sep 11, 2014)

I blew snow with it and it was immediately apparent that the auger belt was shot. As soon as I hit any deep snow the augers would stop turning. I ordered a new Toro belt off eBay, and that fixed the problem. I also installed an impeller kit using rubber paddles from a Toro S-620.




























The Toro S-620 rubber paddles are nice and thick so they should last awhile. This setup seems to work pretty well.


----------



## jeepguy03 (Sep 11, 2014)

Soon after, I ended up finding a used 120v starter kit off an 8hp Briggs snow engine on eBay. It was off a newer series engine, but the mounting holes were the same and it bolted right up. I also found a plastic starter cover to go with it. 



















Here is where I mounted the plug/button:










The snow blower always starts on the second pull, so I got the electric starter more for the cool factor. 

I fixed the rust on the front bucket this summer in order to prevent it from spreading, but as time allows I will repaint the whole machine.


----------



## jeepguy03 (Sep 11, 2014)

Here is a video of it running shortly after I installed the starter.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

That is a great story JeepGuy03. Keep going with her...................


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Welcome, and you've done a nice job resurrecting that one.


----------



## jeepguy03 (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks guys! My favorite part about this one was how well it was maintained. Before I got it running I popped the head off to check the valves and it still had the cross hatch in the bore and looked spotless inside. I love having the paperwork and knowing the whole history of the machine as well.

I hope we get plenty of snow this winter so I can use it, and this spring I should have enough time to do a full restoration. I plan on keeping this one awhile.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello jeepguy, welcome to *SBF* from another toro 826 owner


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

you are doing THE GREAT ONES work by keeping those old TOROS going.


----------



## threeputtpar (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm glad to see that you made it over here from BITOG. I stumbled across this place when I picked up my Powershift, and everyone here has been very helpful. Good group of enthusiasts like over at Bob.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Nice job. I always enjoy seeing a good restoration in progress. I did one myself too. Now I need to restore a muscle car


----------



## jeepguy03 (Sep 11, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> you are doing THE GREAT ONES work by keeping those old TOROS going.


I just love the build quality of the older machines. I hope to have this one for a long time. If I wasn't living at home with my parents while attending college I'd probably have a whole mess of machines haha.


----------



## jeepguy03 (Sep 11, 2014)

threeputtpar said:


> I'm glad to see that you made it over here from BITOG. I stumbled across this place when I picked up my Powershift, and everyone here has been very helpful. Good group of enthusiasts like over at Bob.


Good to see a familiar face around here! How is your Powershift doing? Funny you mention BITOG. I almost posted what oil I will be running in this thing when I made the thread.


----------



## threeputtpar (Jan 16, 2014)

The Powershift is doing well, and still in my possession. I tried to sell it for a profit over the summer but no takers. After last year's winter, I'm thinking it will be my primary machine for this year and I'll keep the Estate 523 stored in the corner.


----------



## btush (Nov 17, 2017)

Hello, I'm looking for a little help if possible. I've recently discovered my father in law has one of these awesome 826's. I think its the same '78 model. I've tinkered with it a little bit, but I'm very much a beginner at small engine stuff and have had a lot of help from you tube . I initially had problems with getting spark, but after disconnecting the on/off switch the spark is there. However, there is a part that the two on/off switch wires run to first...the wires plug into it and it looks like some insulator of sorts, but only 1 wire comes out before attaching to the machine. Then it looks like 2 wires come off from the attachment area. One appears to "ground" back under the carburetor area, and the second goes to the ignition coil. My question is, how do I know if its the on/off switch that's bad, or perhaps that insulator looking part? The snowblower looks like a tank of a machine. I currently have a small paddle flipper, but it would be awesome to have to good ol' power when needed. Thanks for any help.

Brady


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

btush said:


> Hello, I'm looking for a little help if possible. I've recently discovered my father in law has one of these awesome 826's. I think its the same '78 model. I've tinkered with it a little bit, but I'm very much a beginner at small engine stuff and have had a lot of help from you tube . I initially had problems with getting spark, but after disconnecting the on/off switch the spark is there. However, there is a part that the two on/off switch wires run to first...the wires plug into it and it looks like some insulator of sorts, but only 1 wire comes out before attaching to the machine. Then it looks like 2 wires come off from the attachment area. One appears to "ground" back under the carburetor area, and the second goes to the ignition coil. My question is, how do I know if its the on/off switch that's bad, or perhaps that insulator looking part? The snowblower looks like a tank of a machine. I currently have a small paddle flipper, but it would be awesome to have to good ol' power when needed. Thanks for any help.
> 
> Brady


 * Start your own thread under TORO Snowblowers and I will help you with your problem that is presenting itself unto us here.*


----------



## NRP (Dec 28, 2015)

Nice job Jeep guy!! I'm currently working on the same machine in my shop. I also converted the ignition, and am now having carburetor problems. Did yours have a starter on it when you got it? Mine did but didn't work. Been looking for a replacement but i like your idea.


----------



## bandito (Dec 28, 2016)

jeepguy03 said:


> Instead of trying to fix the coil, I ditched the points setup entirely and converted it over to Magnetron ignition.



I know this is many years later but I happen to have the same snow blower and want to upgrade the coil to a Magnetron. Do you happen to know the part number for the Magnetron that you use is?


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Any single cylinder electronic ignition coil will work...I rob them from blown up lawn tractors...all work.....I've got a pristine 826 Toro...all serviced and new pointless ignition, new carb, recent valve job, electric starter.....all safeties working...come and give me $250 , a pittance I know, and save yourself a ton of effort and grief and take home a legend in the snowblower world...Tell them Todd!


----------



## bandito (Dec 28, 2016)

cranman said:


> come and give me $250 , a pittance I know, and save yourself a ton of effort and grief and take home a legend in the snowblower world...Tell them Todd!


I probably would if I didn't live here in Canada. Doesn't seam to be any used parts around where I am for small engines. Maybe you could ship me the part?


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Just take a drive down and pick up the whole machine.....the 826 is good for another 40 years...just bite the bullet!


----------



## bandito (Dec 28, 2016)

cranman said:


> Just take a drive down and pick up the whole machine.....the 826 is good for another 40 years...just bite the bullet!


Google maps puts it at a 10 hour drive and I only have a sedan. Could you delivery? lol


----------

